# [ATI] passer de FGLRX à RADEON pour le driver (résolu)

## loopx

Bonjour, 

Ca fait maintenant bien 6 heures que je creuse le net à la recherche de ce qui va pas pour ma carte graphique (ati radeon mobility 9700) ... Le but est juste de savoir faire ce que je faisais avec FGLRX ... et arriver à faire fonctionner googleearth.

Je suis arrivé à un point ou j'ai commenté tout les modules à chargé dans le xorg.conf ainsi que toute options dans la section Device de ma carte.

Je suis passé par un direct rendering activé mais à moitié fonctionnel, puis à un X qui était tout noir (planté) ... puis maintenant, j'ai du réglé une option pour la mémoire AGPGART (j'ai mis 128 ... en fait, j'aimerais savoir comment cela doit etre calculé, ma carte à 128Mo de ram) et googleearth fonctionne à merveille (sauf que j'ai remarqué que les buildings 3D n'ont plus aucune texture et que (peut être à cause des options dans xorg.conf) le X freeze  et la souris qui va toujours...).

Ah, j'allais oublié le plus pénible ... les polices sont maintenant toute petite. J'ai essayé de mettre ceci:

```
DisplaySize  260 195

Option      "DPI"  "125 x 125"
```

mais tout est trop grand maintenant (niveau police toujours)... donc je suis paumé, qu'est-ce qui cloche avec ce driver (qui est censé être merveilleux)...

Ah encore un truc, il me semble que la version que j'utilise est assez vieille ... fin j'ai vu ca sur un site (plus d'un an!) donc, je me demande si il existe un dépot ou quoi ou on peut tester les drivers plus récent et fonctionnel (en opensource "RADEON" bien sur).

Voici ma version:

loop-nb loopx # emerge -s video-ati

```
Searching...

[ Results for search key : video-ati ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

      Latest version available: 6.6.3

      Latest version installed: 6.6.3

      Size of files: 706 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   ATI video driver

      License:       xf86-video-ati
```

Je suis en stable sur mon portable ...

Merci   :Surprised: 

----------

## SuperDindon

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Ah encore un truc, il me semble que la version que j'utilise est assez vieille ... fin j'ai vu ca sur un site (plus d'un an!) donc, je me demande si il existe un dépot ou quoi ou on peut tester les drivers plus récent et fonctionnel (en opensource "RADEON" bien sur).
> 
> 

 

Oui, c'est sans doute la raison de la plupart de ces problèmes, les pilotes pour r300/r400 ont beaucoup évolué en une année. Tu peux déjà passer en unstable les paquets suivants sans te faire de souci :

 *Quote:*   

> x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati
> 
> media-libs/mesa
> 
> x11-apps/mesa-progs

 

Et te faire un noyau 2.6.24 ( chaque nouvelle version du noyau apporte des améliorations au niveau du support des Radeons, petites corrections de bug voire petits boost de perfs dans le cas du 2.6.24 ).

Sinon le driver est peut-être sensible aussi à la version de xorg-server, mais ça je n'en suis pas certain..

----------

## loopx

Oki, merci beaucoup, je vais tester ca dès que la mise à jour du world sera terminée.

Le kernel en instable, j'espère qu'il va pas me prendre la tete   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Oki, merci beaucoup, je vais tester ca dès que la mise à jour du world sera terminée.
> 
> Le kernel en instable, j'espère qu'il va pas me prendre la tete  

 

Rhoo mais qu'il est frileux   :Laughing: 

 Ca fonctionne très très bien tant que tu n'as pas de problème (TM)

----------

## loopx

lol, c'est déjà ce que je pensais   :Cool: 

j'install les new packets la, faut que je config mon kernel ..

Tiens, si on pouvait me filler un xorg.conf avec les options adéquates (pour la carte ati radeon 9600/9700 et aussi, la liste des modules à charger...) parce que mon xorg.conf est mini maintenant... y a pu rien dans modules  :Very Happy:    et les options sont toute commentée pour le driver (sinon, jme prend des pages noir au démarrage ou des freeze .. fin avec un driver 1an plus jeune, ca devrais allr je pense ^^

----------

## SuperDindon

Ah mince, en fait il faut carrément démasquer ">=x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.191". Je ne sais pas pourquoi il est toujours masqué..

----------

## loopx

Oui oki, je l'ai mis dans package.keywords et aussi dans package.unmask

J'ai donc cette version:

```
loop-nb xf86-video-ati # emerge -s video-ati

Searching...

[ Results for search key : video-ati ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

      Latest version available: 6.7.197

      Latest version installed: 6.6.3

      Size of files: 733 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   ATI video driver

      License:       xf86-video-ati

```

----------

## SuperDindon

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Tiens, si on pouvait me filler un xorg.conf avec les options adéquates (pour la carte ati radeon 9600/9700 et aussi, la liste des modules à charger...) parce que mon xorg.conf est mini maintenant... y a pu rien dans modules    et les options sont toute commentée pour le driver (sinon, jme prend des pages noir au démarrage ou des freeze .. fin avec un driver 1an plus jeune, ca devrais allr je pense ^^

 

Pour ma vieille mais honorable 9250 128bits :

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies Inc RV280"
> 
>         Driver          "ati"
> ...

 

Il faut aussi tester XAA à la place d'EXA si ce dernier est trop lent, EXA dépend fortement de xorg-server et si tu es en stable c'est que tu as 2 générations de retard sur ma version.

(ps: XAA/EXA c'est pour les perfs en 2D, pas d'impact sur la 3D il me semble)Last edited by SuperDindon on Wed Feb 06, 2008 9:41 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SuperDindon

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Oui oki, je l'ai mis dans package.keywords et aussi dans package.unmask
> 
> J'ai donc cette version:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Stabilité impeccable tout du moins sur ma bécane  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Euh, attendez voir, je m'y perds, dans ton xorg.conf, ya marqué driver "ati"... Or vous êtes bien sensés parler de "radeon", non?

----------

## loopx

Tout à fait El_Goretto, je viens aussi de le constater donc, je sais pas si ces options sont bonne pour mon driver radeon ...

Sinon, comme dis plus haut, j'ai testé (j'ai fini la compilation) et la, je suis étonné  :Smile: 

Donc, j'ai un X tout à fait normal (plus de problème de police) ... mon xorg.conf n'a aucun module, et aucune option pour le driver radeon et pourtant, googleearth fonctionne à merveille maintenant   :Surprised: 

Super, je suis heureux   :Wink: 

Vais un peu looker les logs et essayé d'améliorer les performances avec quelques options magiques (que j'espère, vous allez me coller   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Merci pour les info   :Razz: 

EDIT: non, y a un problème sous googleearth ... je n'ai AUCUNE texture des batiments 3D   :Shocked:     ... j'ai ceci dans la console:

```
loopx@loop-nb ~ $ googleearth

*********************************WARN_ONCE*********************************

File r300_mem.c function r300_mem_alloc line 225

Ran out of GART memory (for 1048576)!

Please consider adjusting GARTSize option.

***************************************************************************

```

donc, je vais reposer la question que j'ai déjà posé... quelle taille mémoire dois-je préciser pour AGPGART ??? (j'ai 1024 de ram et 128 non partagé sur la carte graphique ...)

----------

## SuperDindon

Ah oui j'ai oublié de le préciser, "ati" est le wrapper qui choisit le bon driver en fonction de la carte, ça ne change rien du tout par rapport à "radeon" ( cf "man ati", et cf "man radeon" pour les options ).

----------

## El_Goretto

Ah, ok, je me coucherai moins bête ce soir, merci  :Wink:  (désolé, j'ai plus les manpages radeons sur ma bécane.... hohoho, ok, je sors  :Wink: )

note @loopx: ben la mémoire AGP, tu lui colles 256Mo (512Mo si tu es bon prince) et hop. Faudrait quand même pas que GoogleEarth bouffe plus que çà en texture...

----------

## loopx

volilou, j'ai mis l'AGPGART à 256Mo.

J'ai ceci comme option pour le driver radeon:

```
Option          "AGPMode" "4"

Option "GARTSize" "256"
```

Pour l'instant, pas de plantage et googleearth ne crie plus (mais toujours pas de texture de batiment 3D).

J'ai essayé cette option:

```
Option          "AGPFastWrite" "on"
```

mais impossible de démarrer X, je me prend un écran noir dans les dents et je vois meme pas le curseur! Je l'ai donc re-commenté ...

Voilà, si vous avez des trucs cool à mettre comme option, suis prenneur ... Je vais tester beryl avec AIGLX... J'ai ceci dans les logs de X:

```
loop-nb loopx # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep AIGLX

(==) AIGLX enabled

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so

```

Je suppose que je peux ignorer les warnings ...

----------

## loopx

Bonjour   :Cool: 

Alors voilà, j'ai résolu pas mal de choses cette nuit ....

- le problème de texture avec googleearth est résolu (j'avais 2 versions installé, et c'était tjs la 4 beta qui se lancais et pas la 4.2)

- compiz-fusion fonctionne sur de l'AIGLX   :Razz: 

- xine ne saccade plus à cause d'un sous-titre (sous compiz-fusion)

En bref, tout beigne, sauf :

- sous compiz-fusion, j'obtiens des "artefact?" de tout affichage utilisant l'Opengl (genre, la fenetre googleearth qui sintille selon les clicks .. deviens noir si elle est pas sélectionné). Avec xine (opengl), la video laisse des traces sur le bureau et sintille aussi .. et en XV, la video ne sintille plus, mais elle reste fixe (juste le cadre de la fenetre qui bouge et la video reste la ou elle était, jusqu'a ce que je lache le bouton de la souris; à ce moment la uniquement, la video est repositionné dans la fenetre).

Enfin bref, y a encore des bugs à gauche à droite, mais quand meme, j'ai de la 3d dans la 3d grace à AIGLX   :Laughing:      suis fan...

EDIt: je viens de m'appercevoir que googleearth est TRES gourmand en mémoire! j'ai remplis le giga de ram et les 500 Mo de swap tantot, j'ai failli perdre le controle du portable   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je me demandais si ca n'a rien avoir avec AGPGART(256Mo la ...) ... je pense que c'est aussi avec les batiments 3D ... sur new york ou tokyo, c'est trop la foire   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIt: je viens de m'appercevoir que googleearth est TRES gourmand en mémoire! j'ai remplis le giga de ram et les 500 Mo de swap tantot, j'ai failli perdre le controle du portable  
> 
> 

 

C'est pas être gourmand ça, c'est avoir un bon gros memory leak!

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben +1 avec Kwenspc, la mémoire AGPGART (tout bêtement la quantité de mémoire centrale allouée au stockage des textures pour la carte graphique) est bornée, elle.

C'est marrant, mais je crois que GoogleEarth est la cause principale de la demande en fonctionnalités 3D sous nunux... (ca doit être le 1er truc que mon paternel a cherché à installer de lui même  :Smile: ).

----------

## loopx

Bah, ca fonctionne bien quand meme, sauf ce ptit problème avec googleearth ^^   meme sous compiz-fusion ca fonctionne  :Very Happy: 

En passant par la, je ne vois pas de "grande" différence entre le pilote FGLRX et RADEON (dans compiz-fusion) ... certe il y a du progrès (video qui rame plus) mais dès que j'active 2-3 trucs, ca commence à ralentir comme avant (ou alors, me faut les options à régler pour améliorer tout ca ^^)

----------

## El_Goretto

Petits scarabé, quand ton kernel tu upgraderas, ton Xorg à jour tu mettras, encore et toujours de radeon content tu seras  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

```
loop-nb loopx # emerge xf86-video-ati xorg-server gentoo-sources mesa -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.0.2  USE="-debug -doc -motif (-nptl) -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24  USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg xprint -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 9,047 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.7.197  USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

Total: 4 packages (4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 9,047 kB

```

Bah c'est fait, grand scarabé   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Question loopx: tu as encore besoin de spécifier explicitement l'ebuild xf86-video-ati? Le flag video_cards=radeon ne suffit pas?

----------

## RickyLoad

Salut 

Est ce que l'un d'entre vous tourne sous ==> radeon 

avec tout en ~86

genre ==> x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3

           ==> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24

et si oui quelle est la derniere version de radeon ? celle ci  ==> x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.7.197

loopx : peux tu poster ton xorg.conf , je voudrais voir les principales modifs par rapport a celui que j'ai now sous fglrx ^^

Merci

----------

## SuperDindon

Je tourne sur xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3 avec un 2.6.23 et c'est parfaitement stable, ( alors que sur la version 1.4 de xorg-server j'avais quelques problèmes avec ma R200, mais elle a été virée de portage si je ne me trompe pas ).

Les options importantes pour le driver toute version de xorg-server c'est "AGPMode" ( AGP x1 par défaut  :Shocked:  ) et "EnablePageFlip" ( qui améliore les perfs et n'est pas activé par défaut ), et "AccelMode EXA" et "AccelDFS" pour xorg-server-1.4.1.

----------

## RickyLoad

super , merci SuperDindon !!

j'en prend note pour ma ==> ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]

----------

## loopx

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Question loopx: tu as encore besoin de spécifier explicitement l'ebuild xf86-video-ati? Le flag video_cards=radeon ne suffit pas?

 

Sisi, il suffit, c'était juste pour resortir les versions de ces deux packets la, pour te les montrers   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

Voici mon xorg.conf version RADEON (et non plus FGLRX ...)

```
loopx@loop-nb ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Server Layout"

        Screen      0  "screen0" 0 0

        #Screen         "screen1" Above "screen0"

        InputDevice    "usbMOUSE" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

        Option      "BlankTime" "5"  # L'Ã©cran devient noir aprÃšs 5 minutes. (Mais il n'est pas vraiment arrÃªtÃ©.)

        Option      "StandbyTime" "10"  # Met l'Ã©cran en pause aprÃšs 10 minutes (utilise DPMS).

        Option      "SuspendTime" "20"  # Suspend l'Ã©cran aprÃšs 20 minutes.

        Option      "OffTime" "30"  # Extinction complÃšte aprÃšs 30 minutes.

        Option      "AIGLX" "on"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option      "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "be"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "usbMOUSE"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Buttons" "7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Synaptics"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Protocol" "event"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

        Option      "LeftEdge" "1900"

        Option      "RightEdge" "5400"

        Option      "TopEdge" "1900"

        Option      "BottomEdge" "4000"

        Option      "FingerLow" "25"

        Option      "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option      "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option      "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option      "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option      "MinSpeed" "0.10"

        Option      "MaxSpeed" "0.30"

        Option      "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

        Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option      "VertEdgeScroll" "false"

        Option      "HorizEdgeScroll" "false"

        Option      "VertTwoFingerScroll" "true"

        Option      "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "monitor0"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

        #DisplaySize  260 195

        #Option      "DPI"  "125 x 125"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "monitor1"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "device0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        #Option     "Centermode" "off"

        #Option     "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

        #Option     "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

        #Option     "VideoOverlay" "off"

        #

        #Option      "BusType" "PCI"

        #driver RADEON

        #acceleration

        Option          "AGPMode" "4"

#       Option          "AGPFastWrite" "on"

#       Option          "EnablePageFlip" "True"

        #Option          "RenderAccel" "on"

        #Option          "AccelMethod" "XXA"  #"EXA" # or XXA

        #       Option          "BackingStore" "true"

        #       Option          "ExaNoOffscreenPixmaps"

        # enable (partial) PowerPlay features

        #Option          "DynamicClocks" "on"

        # use bios hot keys on thinkpad (aka fn+f7)

        ##Option          "BIOSHotkeys" "on"

        # enable radeon specific xinerama

        ##Option          "MergedFB" "true"

        ##Option          "CRT2Position" "RightOf"

        ##Option          "CRT2Hsync" "50-75"

        ##Option          "CRT2VRefresh" "30-82"

        #Option          "MetaModes" "1024x768-1280x1024"

        ##Option          "MergedNonRectangular" "true"

        # Color Tiling

#       Option          "ColorTiling"   "on"

        # Video overlay

        #Option          "OverlayOnCRTC2"        "on"

        Option "GARTSize" "256"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

#       BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "device1"

        Driver      "radeon"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "screen0"

        Device     "device0"

        Monitor    "monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "screen1"

        Device     "device1"

        Monitor    "monitor1"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

```

Notez que j'ai essayer pas mal d'option au début ... ces options (ou du moins, l'une d'entre elle) faisait planter X et le pc ... un écran noir au démarrage de X. 

Notez aussi que, dans ServerLayout, j'ai du retiré un des écrans (parce que visiblement, ca ne passe pas .. pas de dri avec du dual screen...). 

Notez aussi que ce fichier ..;; avec un dual screen ... ca fait 2 écran avec la meme chose qui s'affiche dessus (sauf que mon portable=1400x1050 et l'écran fais 1280x1024 et que dès lors, dans compiz-fusion, j'ai un bug si le deuxième écran est détecté (et je ne vois qu'une partie de l'écran principal sur le deuxième écran). Domage donc pour le dual screen, faudrait que j'essaye de le réactiver (l'autre jour, c'étais le dri qu'il me fallait).

L'extention "composite" est activé mais je ne sais pas vraiment ce que cela apporte ... AIGLX est activé par défaut je pense, et l'AGP est, par défaut, à 1. 

En gros, par rapport à FGLRX, j'ai du : 

- désactiver le dual screen (dans serveur layout)

- enlever tous les modules (sinon, ca passe pas, problèmes d'ordre ou autre ... plus simple de laisser Xorg gérer ca)

- virer toutes les options de la carte (et en ajouter 2-3 genre, taille AGPGART, forcer l'agp à 4x, une option pour compiz je pense aussi ...)

- passer de fglrx à radeon

Attention, je suis pas sur que les path vers les polices soit correct (ca fait déjà un moment que xorg crie dessus il me semble  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## El_Goretto

De mémoire, parce que j'ai plus les manpages sous la main, je crois que lorsque le driver radeon détecte 2 écrans, il active automatiquement une fonction clone "bas niveau" (impossible de retrouver le nom, mais je crois que ça a un rapport avec le framebuffer).

Ca m'avait pourri la vie un bon moment le temps de l'identifier et de la désactiver, mais impossible de m'en rappeler... c'est moche de vieillir  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

en rapport avec le framebuffer ... Hummm  j'ai justement le framebuffer RADEON activé in the kernel   :Laughing: 

Sinon, quelqu'un qui est en instable, à t'il testé les vidéo (xine XV par exemple) sur compiz-fusion ? Parce que moi pour l'instant, avec XV, ben (sous compiz-fusion), la vidéo se déplace APRES déplacement de la fenetre ... je veux dire que si je déplace une fenetre, la vidéo se recentre dedans uniquement après déplacement (lacher click) .. c'est domage parce que ca pose des problèmes (lorsque le cube tourne par exemple, la vidéo disparait (elle est resté à sa position d'origine) et ne réaparait que lorsque l'on lache le click ...). En OPENGL, c'est pas mieux .. la vidéo bouge bien, mais elle laisse des traces ....   pire, elle est en "conflit" avec la 3D de compiz ... comme si deux textures étaient superposées ... ca sintille de la manière "bug graphique"   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nykos

petite question conne... les X700 mobility sont-elles gérées ?

toutes les fonctionnalités sont-elles déjà au point ? (3d, sortie TV, dual screen, suspend2disk et suspend2ram, aiglx) ?

----------

